# RIP Rockies (Newcastle)



## Rocket Romano (Sep 4, 2005)

Just a passing note to acknowledge the passing, although belated, of Newcastles' Rockies Bar.

The worlds strangest gay bar (with topless ladieeees dancing for the lads on a matchday, mixed strippers for students on a Tuesday and positively pink for the rest of the year) is no more

Its some pointless bar with a fake tree outside, a carpet and a rope

RIP


----------



## skunkboy69 (Sep 5, 2005)

Is it still a gaybar.All that areas known as the "Pink Triangle" isn't it.When i was about 14 me n a few mates used to go into Rockies.We loved it.Then months later we found out it was a gaybar.We were just overjoyed we could get in a bar and get served.LOL


----------



## Rocket Romano (Sep 5, 2005)

skunkboy69 said:
			
		

> Is it still a gaybar.All that areas known as the "Pink Triangle" isn't it.When i was about 14 me n a few mates used to go into Rockies.We loved it.Then months later we found out it was a gaybar.We were just overjoyed we could get in a bar and get served.LOL



It is, yeah. Not that it affects me. Just another famous Newcastle bar closing its doors


----------

